# Sprint say by by to Nascar



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Sprint announced it would end it's sponsorship In NASCAR at the end of 2016. Wonder who's next, and what this says about NASCAR.


----------



## fullstrut (Dec 16, 2014)

Its boring! And Avon is the next sponsor. Or maybe Victoria Secret


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

Rusteze has the next shot.



If you have heard of them , go watch Cars.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2014)

Maybe Sominex.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2014)

nah, they done put me to sleep


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 16, 2014)

Probably going to be the WWE.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2014)

fullstrut said:


> Or maybe Victoria Secret



I'd be down with that.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 16, 2014)

Both parties would be smart to go with a beer company. Miller Coors or InBev would both make good sponsors.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 17, 2014)

I heard on Fox Atl news that Atlanta and Charlotte Motorspeedway's are removing seats. Not good for the sport, but the sport hasn't been good to itself in a few years.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 17, 2014)

I wish NASCAR would go bankrupt. They had a good thing going until they ruined it.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 17, 2014)

NASCAR is still a thing?  I used to be a huge NASCAR fan, I camped out at every race, talledega, Atlanta, charlotte, bristol.  I quit watching and going in 2005.  The sport became to commercialized IMO and drifted away from its roots.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 17, 2014)

I wonder if they will ever figure out that most of us don't want to watch cookie cutter cars running round and round in cookie cutter tracks, where only the first 30 laps and the final 50 laps are worth watching?  They need to let the drivers have a little personality ( read as smack somebody around when they get wrecked or spun out) like they did back in the 70's.  And don't hand me any bull about it being unsafe.  Shoot, Dale Sr was the best at taking out his frustrations with other drivers on the track.  They didn't call him the Intimidator for nothing.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 17, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> NASCAR is still a thing?  I used to be a huge NASCAR fan, I camped out at every race, talledega, Atlanta, charlotte, bristol.  I quit watching and going in 2005.  The sport became to commercialized IMO and drifted away from its roots.



Yep me too. I once was all into it, watched nearly every race and went to one or two races a year. The final straw for me was when they took the races from the legendary tracks like Darlington and Atlanta and gave them to the multi-million dollar speedways out west. Then they stopped racing back to the line on cautions. Heck, that was some of the best racing! That Lucky Dog pass is still the dumbest thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> I wish NASCAR would go bankrupt. They had a good thing going until they ruined it.



Got to agree with ya Jody. I use to travel out of state and spend thousands every year on the sport I use to love. In the last few years I haven't watched a total of 50 laps and don't plan on it..


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

Very few changes when it was Winston cup. Sprint/Nextel comes in and it's ruined. I'm sure they had big influences on the changes.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

New sponsor Kleenex.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 17, 2014)

I used to watch every race. I would go to Talladega, Atlanta, Bristol every year . Then Nascar sold out to the commercial companies and ruined the entertainment


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Another thing that I do not like now, is the pregame shows, they use to actually talk about racing, now the only talk about fans and sponsors.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I used to watch every race. I would go to Talladega, Atlanta, Bristol every year . Then Nascar sold out to the commercial companies and ruined the entertainment



You mean you didn't go to watch concerts and drivers introduced like wrestlers?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Going back to the early 60's I was a huge fan of the sport. I was at the first Talladega race, I was at Daytona when Richard won his 200th, guess I been to every racetrack in the south that existed then. I quit watching about 3 years ago and have not seen a total of 10 laps on TV in that time. It almost seems like the brain trust at NASCAR got in a room and said lets just see how bad we can mess up this sport. They figured that Jr would be like his dad and draw huge crowds of fans. When that did not pan out they were done.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 17, 2014)

I use to watch ever race too.  I went to Darlington, Charlotte, Atlanta, Rockingham.... all over the place.

I haven't watched a race in over 4 years, and couldn't name the current champion if my life depended on it.  But Nascar has a better plan and a better idea of how to run the show, so I guess I will just stay home, keep my money and do something else on Saturday nights and Sunday evenings.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

That new country song "Talladega" should bring in a few more over there this year.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 17, 2014)

The Kohler cup. Like driving around the bowl getting ready to flush down the hole.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh well


Rtr


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 17, 2014)

MAN I'd like to say Bye Bye to Nascar, at least to its current state


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I use to watch ever race too.  I went to Darlington, Charlotte, Atlanta, Rockingham.... all over the place.
> 
> I haven't watched a race in over 4 years, and couldn't name the current champion if my life depended on it.  But Nascar has a better plan and a better idea of how to run the show, so I guess I will just stay home, keep my money and do something else on Saturday nights and Sunday evenings.



It's sad so many of y'all have quit going. When I was younger I was not financially able to go to a Nascar race. We did go to Talladega in '89 and we had a good time except for sitting by drunks. Now that I can go I don't want to. I'm still in awe when I see the haulers on the interstate, but I guess it's from thinking of the good times I had watching races with my dad.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

riprap said:


> It's sad so many of y'all have quit going. When I was younger I was not financially able to go to a Nascar race. We did go to Talladega in '89 and we had a good time except for sitting by drunks. Now that I can go I don't want to. I'm still in awe when I see the haulers on the interstate, but I guess it's from thinking of the good times I had watching races with my dad.



There was no thrill like watching 43 cars come off #4 headed for the green flag. But you have to have something beyond that to keep people interested. As I said before they were depending on Jr for that, but it did not work. The lucky Dawg was the worst idea that has ever came out of NASCAR's front office.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 17, 2014)

x2 on the ducky dog.  Let them race back to the line.  This "back them up to the last green flag lap" carp needs to die a quick death.  If you can't beat them back to the line, you don't get your lap back.

And while you are at it, take them dang restrictor plates off.  If  you want to slow them down, put on a more narrow tire.  I gar-un-tee, those boys will back off the throttle before they get to the curve and slow that baby down.  It might take 3 or 4 of them slapping the outside wall in turn 2, but they will learn. It would put the drivers skill back into play, instead of hold it on the floor and turn left.

Another thing,  Make them run the body the manufacturers produce.  Make a template of the factory car, and the race car has to match it, except for spoilers and such.  Billy don't want to pay good money to go watch a  "  what was that" car go round and round.  He wants to pull for Ford, Chevy, or whatever.  And he wants to know them because he sees them on the street everyday.

I got some more ideas of how to help the attendance and viewership, but those three things would make it jump by leaps and bounds.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

I have always thought that stupid common template was a bad idea. Like you say, make one for each brand, from a factory show room car. If one manufacture gets an advantage one year, then the others have to catch up.


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2014)

I remember Nascar allowed chevy in '89 to put covers on the monte carlo headlights because they didn't have a new car at the beginning of the year and Ford did. That gave the Daytona 500 pole and win to chevy that day. Not sure making a template for each make would make a difference. Nascar is too far gone and the corporate world has made it that way. They really could care less what the fans thought as long as the big TV and corporate sponsorship money keep coming in. IMO, the new sponsor coming on board will not last as long as Sprint.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I have always thought that stupid common template was a bad idea.



That is what is going to kill NASCAR.

Even when I was 12 years old, we'd argue which was faster, Ford or Chevy, and none of us had ever been behind the wheel of car -- but we sure knew who drove what.  Now I couldn't tell you on a bet.

Hated it when they got rid of the "production rule" where the manufacturer had to produce a certain number of the race car and put them on the streets.  Dekalb County Ga. got a load of Dodges that were mechanically identical to twhat was running on the tracks.

Been a long time since you heard any one say "win on Sunday, sell on Monday."


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2014)

riprap said:


> Nascar is too far gone and the corporate world has made it that way. They really could care less what the fans thought as long as the big TV and corporate sponsorship money keep coming in. IMO, the new sponsor coming on board will not last as long as Sprint.



Proof of that, is all the seats that are being removed. If NASCAR had any concern or thoughts that the crowds would return, they would not be removing seats.


----------



## tcward (Dec 17, 2014)

Hearing Hendricks is going to take Sprints place......


----------



## Curlydog (Dec 17, 2014)

Sprint can't aford to sponsor NASCAR any more, the Co. has been in trouble for a while.


----------



## srb (Dec 17, 2014)

No more pit road speed traps....Let them race.......


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 17, 2014)

I can assure you, anyone with 20/40 eyesight could tell the difference in Million Dollar Bill's Tbird and Dale's Monte Carlo, at 180 mph, coming outta 4 @ Daytona.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 17, 2014)

Curlydog said:


> Sprint can't aford to sponsor NASCAR any more, the Co. has been in trouble for a while.



think that might anything to do with their poor choices on how to spend advertising dollars?


----------



## specialk (Dec 18, 2014)

Marketing pros look at process for replacing Sprint: Don't worry, NASCAR fans, about Sprint leaving as the sponsor of the stockcar racing's premier series. At least not yet. Those in the marketing world think NASCAR will find a sponsor to replace the telecom company when it exits after the 2016 season. It remains to be seen whether NASCAR can attract a company to spend an estimated $70 million-$75 million annually as it did when it first signed Nextel back in 2003 to start in 2004. But the quick service restaurant industry (Subway, Burger King, etc.), packaged goods (Coca-Cola, Pepsi, Unilever, etc.), consumer products (Panasonic, LG, etc.) or companies looking to boost their product line (as was Nextel) will be prime candidates for NASCAR's next deal. There also could be interest from new or quickly developing industries, such as the energy sector. These types of sponsorship deals typically take three to six months to complete, and NASCAR likely needs to have a good idea of who will sponsor the series by next July, [Just Marketing International CEO Zak] Brown said. That would be a little late to Humpy Wheeler, the former president of Charlotte Motor Speedway and parent company Speedway Motorsports Inc. He'd like to see a sponsor in place by this time next year, and he's optimistic that NASCAR will land one. NASCAR's most recent deals for its top two series were for seven and 10 years, so it likely will want this one will to have a similar term. But with things changing so quickly in so many industries, a potential sponsor's executive might prefer a shorter term considering the price.(Sporting News)(12-18-2014)


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 18, 2014)

walmart cup


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 18, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> walmart cup



More likely the Alibaba Cup.

Every thing else is made in China now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 18, 2014)

it doesn't matter who the next sponsor is, if Nascar doesn't get a clue that they are losing viewership, and it is not because of the economy, they will only continue to decline, to a point they are no longer relevant.  Ever heard of IRL or CART???


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 18, 2014)

Great!  Yet another Nascar thread full of the same old whiners around here whining because Nascar aint like it use to be. 


Typical


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't think it is whining when the ones of us watch a sport we used to love go slowly down the drain and the Frances appear to care less about what the fans think.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just not any need for Moonshine Runners anymore... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## specialk (Dec 19, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Just not any need for Moonshine Runners anymore...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



not totally true....no need for fast runners....just sneaky ones


----------



## specialk (Dec 19, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Great!  Yet another Nascar thread full of the same old whiners around here whining because Nascar aint like it use to be.
> 
> 
> Typical



from one fan to another...


Fox to air 2015 NASCAR preview show Sunday: This Sunday will mark 63 days until the 2015 Daytona 500, and FOX will mark nine weeks until the Great American Race with a NASCAR Productions-produced "NASCAR 2015: A New Era" season preview. The hour-long show will air at 4:30pm/et to 78% of the country. Those fans slated to see the National Footbal League game between New York Giants at the St. Louis Rams will get "NASCAR 2015: A New Era" at 3:00pm/et. The special will focus on the Daytona 500 on February 22, including "Brooklyn Nine-Nine" star Terry Crews explaining the magnitude of the season-opening race. Then, the show will take a look at the new second race of the season at Atlanta and a West Coast swing among the 2015 schedule changes. Team and driver swaps as well as NBC coming on board as a new television partner will be examined. As they did during the Chase for the NASCAR Sprint Cup on FOX Sports 1's "NASCAR RaceHub," analysts Larry McReynolds, Michael Waltrip, Jeff Hammond, pit reporter Matt Yocum and host Adam Alexander will make predictions in special installment of the NASCAR War Room.(NASCAR.com)(12-19-2014)


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 19, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Great!  Yet another Nascar thread full of the same old whiners around here whining because Nascar aint like it use to be.
> 
> 
> Typical



A lot more people are whining with their pocketbooks. 

Just look at the empty seats, and check the viewership if you don't believe it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> A lot more people are whining with their pocketbooks.
> 
> Just look at the empty seats, and check the viewership if you don't believe it.



That's is the way I voted. If some fans like the present NASCAR, I have no problem with it. But I am not going to watch it on TV and certainly will not be putting out any $$ to see one in person.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think it is whining when the ones of us watch a sport we used to love go slowly down the drain and the Frances appear to care less about what the fans think.



Well...you should have checked with CD before posting to see if this was forum worthy.

I have heard many many Nascar fans say that they have quit watching racing, but you never hear anybody that has stopped watching college football. Wonder why?

 Nascar rules in college football would be the following:

-Top 25 could start over at week 8 at 0-0 to decide the national championship.
-If a certain conference is in the championship game, they can put all their resources together to win.
-If a team has to call a timeout, the other team gets a touchdown if they are too far behind (lucky dog). 
-every team can only have a certain amount of weights to work out with.
-100% Nike cleats must be worn


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2014)

riprap said:


> Well...you should have checked with CD before posting to see if this was forum worthy.
> 
> I have heard many many Nascar fans say that they have quit watching racing, but you never hear anybody that has stopped watching college football. Wonder why?
> 
> ...



One to add

-All teams must wear the same color uniforms.


----------



## anhieser (Dec 22, 2014)

*.*

From an insider.  Keep an eye on Apple Inc.


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 22, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> A lot more people are whining with their pocketbooks.
> 
> Just look at the empty seats, and check the viewership if you don't believe it.



So what?  I never said I dont believe it. Still doesnt excuse the fact that you whiners around here that claim you don't watch anymore just show up in ALL Nascar related threads just to tell us such.

Newsflash:  No one cares if you watch it or not.  No one cares if you dont go to races.  

Cry us a river.  Your daddys Nascar is long gone and it wont be back.................Ever


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 22, 2014)

riprap said:


> Well...you should have checked with CD before posting to see if this was forum worthy.
> 
> I have heard many many Nascar fans say that they have quit watching racing, but you never hear anybody that has stopped watching college football. Wonder why?
> 
> ...



Do you know what a remote control is?    I see you in most ALL Nascar related "discussions" here and discussing the weekends race after its over.

If you hate it so much, why do you continue to watch?

Again, do you understand what a remote control is?    You dont even have to get out of your lazy boy anymore.  Its real easy now to turn the channel


----------



## Elkhntr (Dec 22, 2014)

Newsflash: No one cares if you watch it or not. No one cares if you dont go to races. 

Cry us a river. Your daddys Nascar is long gone and it wont be back.................Ever 

Amen....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2014)

Elkhntr said:


> Newsflash: No one cares if you watch it or not. No one cares if you dont go to races.
> 
> Cry us a river. Your daddys Nascar is long gone and it wont be back.................Ever
> 
> Amen....



No whining here, if that is the direction they want to take the sport fine. Just don't expect me not to comment, when I watch something I loved for 50 years die on the vine. And yes some of us are able to comment without whining.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Dec 22, 2014)

They could make Nascar a product worth watching again if they'd take some of the downforce off of cars where the drivers would have to man the wheel again.  Who wants to watch that many cars that can't pass one another?   They even announce ahead of time "this is a tire management track, this is a fuel management track" it's barely even about the wheel man and horsepower any more.  IROC faded out for a reason.


----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Do you know what a remote control is?    I see you in most ALL Nascar related "discussions" here and discussing the weekends race after its over.
> 
> If you hate it so much, why do you continue to watch?
> 
> Again, do you understand what a remote control is?    You dont even have to get out of your lazy boy anymore.  Its real easy now to turn the channel



 I watch Nascar because it's more entertaining than hockey. I don't plan my day around watching but doesn't mean I'm not allowed to comment on the subject.

 How about you adding something to why it's so great.  All you normally do is go around and complain about other guys comments.  You rarely have any comments pertaining to the subject.  If I don't like a thread I stay out of it.


----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2014)

Funny how there are always more people complaining about how it is and making it better than telling us why it's so great.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> No whining here, if that is the direction they want to take the sport fine. Just don't expect me not to comment, when I watch something I loved for 50 years die on the vine. And yes some of us are able to comment without whining.



Well said! I use to love this sport.. Went to over a dozen different tracks to watch it live and have just lost interest. Cookie cutter cars, cookie cutter tracks and rules that drove this sport into the ground..


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 28, 2014)

Why its great next year, 2015. 

Chase Elliott


----------



## Cypress94 (Dec 28, 2014)

I think part of the problems ARE all the changes. The rules change year to year, how can the casual fan keep up with the format changes?  If the NFL made so many changes each year, a lot of people would be upset too.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 28, 2014)

Curlydog said:


> Sprint can't aford to sponsor NASCAR any more, the Co. has been in trouble for a while.



Yep.  It's not so much NASCAR, though they got greedy and alienated their core fan base in favor of the "fad" fans of 10 years ago.  Sprint is in far worse shape than NASCAR.

I'm not a fan of NASCAR, I should mention, but I don't wish them any ill-will.  I knew they were in trouble when soccer moms started rabidly going to the races.  It was all a fad, those folks are fickle and what's cool this year is passé the next.  (passé means out of fashion for you NASCAR fans,)


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Yep.  It's not so much NASCAR, though they got greedy and alienated their core fan base in favor of the "fad" fans of 10 years ago.  Sprint is in far worse shape than NASCAR.
> 
> I'm not a fan of NASCAR, I should mention, but I don't wish them any ill-will.  I knew they were in trouble when soccer moms started rabidly going to the races.  It was all a fad, those folks are fickle and what's cool this year is passé the next.  (passé means out of fashion for you NASCAR fans,)



I thought that was what one car did to the other one on the backstretch.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 28, 2014)

anhieser said:


> From an insider.  Keep an eye on Apple Inc.



How about the Winston Ultra Light Cup?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I thought that was what one car did to the other one on the backstretch.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 28, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> So what?  I never said I dont believe it. Still doesnt excuse the fact that you whiners around here that claim you don't watch anymore just show up in ALL Nascar related threads just to tell us such.
> 
> Newsflash:  No one cares if you watch it or not.  No one cares if you dont go to races.
> 
> Cry us a river.  Your daddys Nascar is long gone and it wont be back.................Ever




If you find any particular threads I have commented about a specific race or driver, show
me.  I don't believe I have. That is how little I care what NASCAR does or says anymore.  

You sure have a great attitude are are a quite a spokesman for the sport.  

and BTW, it wasn't my Daddy's NASCAR.  He was a old man before he ever saw a race.  I grew up with NASCAR, not him.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> If you find any particular threads I have commented about a specific race or driver, show
> me.  I don't believe I have. That is how little I care what NASCAR does or says anymore.
> 
> You sure have a great attitude are are a quite a spokesman for the sport.
> ...



Pappy it is hard for him to defend his dying sport without calling people whiners. He has no other defense.


----------



## riprap (Dec 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy it is hard for him to defend his dying sport without calling people whiners. He has no other defense.



Some people can't comprehend the meaning of "sports talk". 

Nascar turned away from Winston and IMO has been very fortunate for Nextel/Sprint to stay as long as they have. They will be lucky to find someone to give them a 5yr deal. I saw where someone mentioned a beer sponsor. I get where smoking is bad, but how is drinking any better for you?


----------



## Elkhntr (Dec 30, 2014)

NASCAR didn't turn away from Winston.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 30, 2014)

wasn't Winston taken out of the deal by the feds ruling on advertising tobacco?

I agree of the 5yr deal though.  They will be hard pressed to find a long term sponsor.


----------



## riprap (Dec 30, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> wasn't Winston taken out of the deal by the feds ruling on advertising tobacco?
> 
> I agree of the 5yr deal though.  They will be hard pressed to find a long term sponsor.



 Yeah.  Parted ways I should have said.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> Yeah.  Parted ways I should have said.



So we can blame the government for the down fall of Nascar??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2014)

I still enjoy short dirt track racing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 30, 2014)

I like the saturday night asphalt track down the road too, but they closed it this year.


----------



## riprap (Dec 30, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I like the saturday night asphalt track down the road too, but they closed it this year.



 Our local dirt track got shut down because it was too noisy a couple of hours one night a week.  Guess which one was there first.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 30, 2014)

Man I miss 7 flags, my first house was about 2 miles from the track


----------

